# What is it with Amazon Prime and softcore porn?



## bemused (Sep 8, 2017)

Amazon Prime video is shit, let's not beat around the bush - apart from the odd gems Netflix has a better selection.

I think Amazon knows this hence their tendency to add softcore porn to their video library every once and a while in a futile attempt to attract 14-year-old boys.

Just today I see they've added the porn classics Toykio Train Girls 3 & 4 to the new movies.







This happens all the time and makes me chuckle.

edit... had to add this, if you click on it the 'customers also watched[ is funny as well. 'Space Boobs in Space' what a title.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 8, 2017)

You know it shows videos personalised to you based on your browsing habits?


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't get any such excitement when I visit the site.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2017)

confessions of an amazon prime user


----------



## bemused (Sep 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> confessions of an amazon prime user



You abuse blazers, I've no regrets. 

This stuff amuses me greatly. The way my mind works there is a meeting in Amazon HQ where someone is pitching Tokyo Train girls to be on the site.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 10, 2017)

sockshare is better than all of them.


----------



## maomao (Sep 10, 2017)

bemused said:


> You abuse blazers, I've no regrets.
> 
> This stuff amuses me greatly. The way my mind works there is a meeting in Amazon HQ where someone is pitching Tokyo Train girls to be on the site.


More likely there's a meeting where someone gets told to find out what cheap porn they can get hold of.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow i'm surprised it it on to amazon. The genre of porn the train stuff comes into is based around molestation. I'd have thought it would be banned.

I'd have thought feeling someone up on a train was  worse than most of the other stuff they have banned.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 10, 2017)

An expert arrives on the thread.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 10, 2017)

While I am by no means an expert on porn in general I think in this case I can safely say. I think I have that manga.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 10, 2017)

My other half and I had probably the laziest day in the last 3 years and watched 3 films of Prime. We probably looked through the over half of what they had making our choices. It's a pretty bland selection it must be said and wouldn't be a service I'd pay for on its own. Didn't see any softcore porn though. How is that still a thing these days given ubiquitous Internet access where people can have any flavour of hardcore stuff within seconds?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My other half and I had probably the laziest day in the last 3 years and watched 3 films of Prime. We probably looked through the over half of what they had making our choices. It's a pretty bland selection it must be said and wouldn't be a service I'd pay for on its own. Didn't see any softcore porn though. How is that still a thing these days given ubiquitous Internet access where people can have flavour of hardcore stuff within seconds?


And without giving anyone money


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 10, 2017)

I for one am glad that pornography is finally being made available on the internet.


----------



## Jbull84 (Jan 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> Amazon Prime video is shit, let's not beat around the bush - apart from the odd gems Netflix has a better selection.
> 
> I think Amazon knows this hence their tendency to add softcore porn to their video library every once and a while in a futile attempt to attract 14-year-old boys.
> 
> ...


Your


----------



## Jbull84 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for your unwanted opinion Bemused. Why don’t you dumb twats shove your opinions up each other’s ass? You fucks don’t deserve to breathe air.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh hi! Nice day for it?!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2018)

Jbull84 said:


> Thanks for your unwanted opinion Bemused. Why don’t you dumb twats shove your opinions up each other’s ass? You fucks don’t deserve to breathe air.



Looks like my dear old mum has finally got herself a U75 login


----------



## emanymton (Jan 8, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> My other half and I had probably the laziest day in the last 3 years and watched 3 films of Prime. We probably looked through the over half of what they had making our choices. It's a pretty bland selection it must be said and wouldn't be a service I'd pay for on its own. Didn't see any softcore porn though. How is that still a thing these days given ubiquitous Internet access where people can have any flavour of hardcore stuff within seconds?


Really? I had a 1 month free trial a while ago, (now cancelled before anyone says anything) and during my 10 minutes dig around to see if it was worth keeping. I found loads of the stuff, and what I think was videos of people playing computer games? Probably ripped of YouTube.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 8, 2018)

So they have Bangkok chick boys? 

Asking for a friend


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

Jbull84 said:


> Thanks for your unwanted opinion Bemused.



My pleasure. I hope you and the rest of the Amazon product team enjoy the feedback.

I'd like to thank my mother, manager and the backroom team. They make this magic happen.


----------



## phillm (Jan 8, 2018)

A John Prescott moment.....

John Prescott, Thai Brides And A Massive Twitter Fail


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 8, 2018)

phillm said:


> A John Prescott moment.....
> 
> John Prescott, Thai Brides And A Massive Twitter Fail



That's fucking brilliant! 

Thanks for posting, serious laugh out loud moment!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 8, 2018)

If you're getting stuff showing up that you haven't watched, your account is probably victim to a service like this:

People Pay Pennies For Netflix, Spotify, HBO, Xbox Live & More - TorrentFreak


----------

